# Early application of liquid fertilizer and weed killer - Question?



## HayJack (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a question for you veteran hay guys/gals or anyone with experience in the early application of liquid fertilizer. I live in central Texas have about 70 acres of coastal Bermuda that was sprigged two years ago. 2016 will be it's third growing season. I have about 75% coverage at this point and have common winter weeds (mainly thistle, broad leaf/mustard, and henbit) along with rye grass coming up in the bare spots and a few mixed in the thinner areas. I have a guy that does chemical spraying that is suggesting to spray Atrazine and Ally to clean the weeds / rye grass and also wanting to apply tank mixed liquid fertilizer at 300 lbs. per acre. My standing coastal is about 10-12" right now but of course brown/dormant. I did not shred it at the end of summer / early fall due the lack of rain and also hoping to minimize the winter weed growth. My question is this, will applying the fertilizer at that rate this early while the ground is still below 70 degrees and we will likely have another freeze or two before spring be beneficial to do. I know we will obviously need rain on it to get it in the ground but will the cold ground and dormant grass respond to the benefit of fertilizer this early in the year to have a productive spring? I ask this due to the fertilizer being the biggest cost of the spraying but I do like the idea of getting it all done in one shot.

Thanks in advance and I will look forward to your answers.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't see any benefit of fetilizer on Bermuda this ealy in the year. Even spraying for winter weeds or early spring weeds is a bit ealy right now in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Why not just put roundup out?


----------



## HayJack (Aug 30, 2013)

My understanding was that the Atrizine would serve also as a pre-emergent for for future spring weeds as opposed to Round Up that would only hit what was green now. Most of the coastal is dormant/brown but some of it still has a bit of green color to it down low. I really don't want to jeopardize that with Round up possibly.

My biggest concern is if the root system would benefit from the fertilizer as much now vs. when it starts to green up.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What tank mix fertilizer was you going to apply???? My guess would be it need to be activitly growing for fertilizer to help.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure about the Atrazine application. IIRC it's mainly used as a pre-emergence. I've known a few people that have used it with varied success. I know Jiggs will not tolerate it well generally. I've never used a liquid fertilizer, but I don't see a problem with using a granular this time of year provided it's not nitrogen. To me, you'd be wasting nitrogen given the bermuda is not active. Maybe if you knifed the nitrogen in but since I don't have that available in my area, I don't know. I don't think you'll get any benefit from a liquid fertilizer this time of year, regardless of what it's composition is. FWIW, this time of year is the time to burn a bermuda field. My take is it will give you more benefit than anything else you can do right now. Second choice would be clipping/topping the field to let mother nature do her thing till green-up. Just my $.02.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## HayJack (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I have my doubts about fertilizing this early also but wasn't sure. I do plan on shredding/clipping the tops but didn't want to do that prior to weed killer application for fear that the clipped grass would lay on top of the weeds where the chemical couldn't get to them. I would love to burn my field but have never done that before. I am surrounded by trees and other pastures so it would make me worry about it possibly getting out of hand.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

HayJack said:


> Thanks Steve. I have my doubts about fertilizing this early also but wasn't sure. I do plan on shredding/clipping the tops but didn't want to do that prior to weed killer application for fear that the clipped grass would lay on top of the weeds where the chemical couldn't get to them. I would love to burn my field but have never done that before. I am surrounded by trees and other pastures so it would make me worry about it possibly getting out of hand.


You have reason for concern, prepare yourself.....get burn permits, cut fire breaks, make sure wind is in your favor to back burn and have some help with leaf blowers.

You don't want that atrazine to be on the dormant Bermuda you want it on the soil, best to do after a burn. Or cut and roll it up and get rid of it....if Bermuda is still dormant, spray atrazine and roundup, if ya need to, add 2-4d....


----------



## HayJack (Aug 30, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> You have reason for concern, prepare yourself.....get burn permits, cut fire breaks, make sure wind is in your favor to back burn and have some help with leaf blowers.
> 
> You don't want that atrazine to be on the dormant Bermuda you want it on the soil, best to do after a burn. Or cut and roll it up and get rid of it....if Bermuda is still dormant, spray atrazine and roundup, if ya need to, add 2-4d....


I have reached out to my volunteer fire dept. as they help do controlled burns for the community in return for donations. So maybe this will be a good option. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Having been raised in The Great State of Texas I know the coastal/Bermuda gig and I know what your after....The weed control the other guys are right ,little early....But the Liquid N , I've been growing field corn for the last 12 years here in Delaware using liquid N (28-0-0)....You better have a green stand taking it up or in immediately ! It will boil / vapor off to the atmosphere or your phosphorous will tie it up ....UNLESS - You knife it in and then the spring rains there in the "Big Country" will be another issue....when it starts to green up and you have a clean dry break in weather , Hit it and I would use "stream nozzles " like with wheat.....Coastal hay , love to have some here for filler !!!!! Lucky dog !!!


----------

